# Al Barsha ?



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi All

Any thoughts on Apartments in Al Barsha ( Near Mall of Emirates). I see some good deals there but wondering how does this area feature on the following aspects 

1) Easy access for Taxi / Metro as i will be using them extensively
2) Is there heavy construction going on and what is the general pollution / noise level like
3) Is the area pedestrian friendly 
4) Maintenance and quality of Apartments
5) I heard this area got flooded real bad last year ?

Any inputs from residents there will be much appreciated

Thanks everyone

Cheers


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

VADXB said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any thoughts on Apartments in Al Barsha ( Near Mall of Emirates). I see some good deals there but wondering how does this area feature on the following aspects
> 
> ...


TBH there is a lot of variation in Al Barsha 1, and depends on exactly where you are looking some apartments are listed as Al barsha but are closer to TECOM making Mall of the Emirates(MOE) up to 3 KM away, My place is about 200 meters to Mall of the emirates and has 4 hotels with bars, within 200 meters, Holiday Inn, golden Tulip, Kimpenski and the two new ones opened today, Ibis and Suites, this provides a bit of life and everything is a short walk Metro is about 300 meters. but there are areas in Barsha which will leave you 3km from metro, 1km to Shops etc




1) Easy access for Taxi / Metro as i will be using them extensively

*Taxi's are plentiful as there is always an abundance of them heading for MOE from all sides*
2) Is there heavy construction going on and what is the general pollution / noise level like, *really depends on the location, there is construction in the area, but like before you can have it next door or nearest been 1 km away*

3) Is the area pedestrian friendly 
*not really, but there is a new park opening soon towards villa area*

4) Maintenance and quality of Apartments

*my building is 8 years old and looks like its from the 60's, but across the street is a the Saratoga, and its beaurtful *

5) I heard this area got flooded real bad last year ?

some small areas behind the mall yes mainly de to the incompetence of the contractor on the adjacent site


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

mayotom said:


> *my building is 8 years old and looks like its from the 60's, *


Are you sure about this? I have been to Dubai every couple of years since 1998, and honestly I dont recall there being anything in that area 8 years ago.....besides the Hard Rock Cafe and maybe AUD.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I live at the Saratoga building and is beautiful indeed


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I live at the Saratoga building and is beautiful indeed


I'm just across the road, next to the Turkish Kebab place and 800 Pizza. the building where they have decided that 4 floors wasn't enough and are now building on top.

my landlord says it been here 8 years, but like yourself everybody else I talk to disagrees


Have you been into the new hotels next to yours, the security told me there was a nice bar there. but its just opened so haven't tried yet.

.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Hi VADXB, this is just to second what Mayotom says. Barsha 1 MOE side is handy for just about everything you need including lots of late-opening grocery stores, dry cleaners, takeaways, chemists, transport etc. 

As you get past Emirates Bank and into Barsha 2, it's mostly villas. Nice though they are, there's not much yet by way of shops and stuff. There's a new mall under construction, no idea when it will be finshished. Getting taxis there is a bloody nightmare. Nigh on impossible to find one on the street and even when you call one they usually get lost and often just don't show up. 

Reports about maintenance vary from building to building, but I've heard no massive complaints. A mate has just moved into a very nice studio in a brand new building right near MOE and has quibbled a bit about the on-site handyman/maintenance service (for the pool, etc), but the rent is only 3000 per month and how much maintenance do you need in a new building anyway?

There is a fair bit of construction work going on, but the new apartments I've been in are well sound-proofed and insulated. Can't do much about the dust and noise once you get outside, though.

Parts of Barsha 2 are very pedestrian friendly. You'll hardly ever see a vehicle! That's 'cos there's nothing there. Can't have everything, eh?


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Mayotom and LaFolie

Thanks very much for the input! The ones i was considering are like 300 metres from MOE which i thought will be quite handy

Saratoga seems to be one which few others also mentioned, i'll keep this in my list. Is there any other buildings i should be looking at in particular ?

The ad's in Dubizzle for 2 bed near MOE is about 80-85 but any experience on what is the realistic rent there ? I also hear that 3-4 checks are an option these days

Thanks a mil 

Cheers!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

VADXB said:


> The ad's in Dubizzle for 2 bed near MOE is about 80-85 but any experience on what is the realistic rent there ? I also hear that 3-4 checks are an option these days


There is an abundance of property available, don't rush into anything, if you need temporary most of the Apart-hotels now do monthly rates that are resonable, it will give you time to find a place that you are truly happy with. . . 

and 3-4 checks or more, are achiveable, the thing with Barsha is that its not open to forgien buyers so owners tend to have bought plots and had full buildings constructed and then once complete they have 60-70 apartments to rent together, the odds are against them, and you can bargain hard with them

.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

You can defo negotiate to pay rent on a monthly basis now. That's how I am paying and quite a few other people I know are, too. Lots of places standing empty, so maybe don't just rely on Dubizzle. Ask around a bit and I'm sure you'll find the right place in no time. I've also heard that rents will be coming down again. Don't know how much truth is in it, but the situation is generally shifting more in the favour of the tenant, so yes, you are increasingly in a position to negotiate.


----------



## de_fleur (Jul 6, 2009)

LaFolie said:


> Reports about maintenance vary from building to building, but I've heard no massive complaints. A mate has just moved into a very nice studio in a brand new building right near MOE and has quibbled a bit about the on-site handyman/maintenance service (for the pool, etc), but the rent is only *3000 per month* and how much maintenance do you need in a new building anyway?


Wow, 3000 per month sounds very good! Am looking for an unit too in Al Barsha (preferably studio) . 

May I know which unit is that. How to contact the person in charge of that. 

Thanks all!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i might be moving into saratoga soon, the place looks very good


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

*Studios near MOE*

Hello LaFoile

You mentioned your friend found a studio near to MOE for 3000AED a month. If you could let me know what building that is in it would be great as I am looking for a reasonable rent for a place near to a Metro station (short commute to Financial Center Metro station which is next to where I will work)..

Thanks!

Zayets



LaFolie said:


> Hi VADXB, this is just to second what Mayotom says. Barsha 1 MOE side is handy for just about everything you need including lots of late-opening grocery stores, dry cleaners, takeaways, chemists, transport etc.
> 
> As you get past Emirates Bank and into Barsha 2, it's mostly villas. Nice though they are, there's not much yet by way of shops and stuff. There's a new mall under construction, no idea when it will be finshished. Getting taxis there is a bloody nightmare. Nigh on impossible to find one on the street and even when you call one they usually get lost and often just don't show up.
> 
> ...


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in al barsha1, just about 200meters to MOE. so it is ok for me.
metro, taxi (but i drive most of all time), mall, you know... 
1b/r with a small balcony i paid 65k per year by 4 cheques. but i think the rent even dropped a bit already so thinking of bargining again for the next year otherwise will go for another.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Zayets said:


> Hello LaFoile
> 
> You mentioned your friend found a studio near to MOE for 3000AED a month. If you could let me know what building that is in it would be great as I am looking for a reasonable rent for a place near to a Metro station (short commute to Financial Center Metro station which is next to where I will work)..
> 
> ...


Hi, Z, the building is called "Dome". If you walk up for about 5/10 minutes from the MOE, heading towards Emirates Bank, it's on the main road, on your left side, the same side as MOE. It's opposite a school (the name of which escapes me), next to a laundry, and Lulu is at the back. Don't go from Lulu as a starting point; go from MOE. Much easier. Just ask at reception about what is available. Even back in May, when my friend moved there, it was possible to pay the rent on a monthly basis. There is a construction site close by, but you wouldn't be disturbed by it- the apartments are excellently sound-proofed. Best value for money I've seen in Dubai. 

Bloody hell! I should be getting some kind of commission, shouldn't I?

Best of luck with your househunt.


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot! 

I am a newbie when it comes to Dubai (just visited once for a few days). I'll take a look at the "Dome" as soon as I fly out there.



LaFolie said:


> Hi, Z, the building is called "Dome". If you walk up for about 5/10 minutes from the MOE, heading towards Emirates Bank, it's on the main road, on your left side, the same side as MOE. It's opposite a school (the name of which escapes me), next to a laundry, and Lulu is at the back. Don't go from Lulu as a starting point; go from MOE. Much easier. Just ask at reception about what is available. Even back in May, when my friend moved there, it was possible to pay the rent on a monthly basis. There is a construction site close by, but you wouldn't be disturbed by it- the apartments are excellently sound-proofed. Best value for money I've seen in Dubai.
> 
> Bloody hell! I should be getting some kind of commission, shouldn't I?
> 
> Best of luck with your househunt.


----------

